

Dot Coms Gone – The Story of the Dot-com Bubble - thebiglebrewski
http://dotcomsgone.com/

======
thebiglebrewski
This is basically just a satire of this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8781768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8781768)

~~~
pedalpete
I didn't get that it was supposed to be satire, I'm still not sure it is...

